# Congrats to "Obryn Troll (Lvl 10)"



## Starfox (May 25, 2010)

Congrats to Obrun for getting to level 10... But is becoming a Troll really a promotion? Maybe that particular level title/monster should change?


----------



## weem (May 25, 2010)

Hehe, grats!

And yes, becoming a Troll is indeed a promotion, and I don't think the name should change


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2010)

It's probably better than a Gnoll.

At least he gets regeneration.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 27, 2010)

Starfox said:


> Congrats to Obryn for getting to level 10... But is becoming a Troll really a promotion? Maybe that particular level title/monster should change?



Perhaps _*Obryn*_: would care to come here and share his feelings about it with us?


----------



## Obryn (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for using that feature, otherwise I would have never seen this.   I pretty much prowl two forums, and that's it. 

And... thanks!  Weem's an earth elemental, though, so he wins!

-O


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2010)

Not really, his earth elemental could never finish off a troll right? Now if he was a Fire Elemental...well you'd be toast


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2010)

An Earth Elemental- if large enough- could always simply grapple the troll and drag it underground, either to starve to death or to plop in some magma tube...

So don't tick weem off.

_*ANYONE.*_


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 28, 2010)

Couldn't a troll eat its own arm, continually regenerating it back? I think starving it might be tough.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Couldn't a troll eat its own arm, continually regenerating it back? I think starving it might be tough.




Ever been buried up to your neck in sand?  I mean vertically, not horizontally.

If its buried by the elemental, it won't have the leverage to get to its own arm to eat.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2010)

It'll have to start to chew off it's tongue, it'll be fine, but eventually madness would likely set in (can monsters suffer from psychological conditions?) as its situation becomes unbearable ... wow... what have I started?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 30, 2010)

It won't even have the leverage to open and close its mouth to bite or chew.


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It won't even have the leverage to open and close its mouth to bite or chew.




I thought you said it was only buried up to its neck.  Don't change the rules!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 30, 2010)

You misunderstood me slightly...but I'm to blame for posting in an unclear fashion.

I posted: 







> Ever been buried up to your neck in sand? I mean vertically, not horizontally.
> 
> If its buried by the elemental, it won't have the leverage to get to its own arm to eat.




The first sentence was just a query as to whether Jdvn1 had been buried in sand.  The point- which I failed to express explicitly- is that its next to impossible to move any part of your body in that situation.  You have no leverage.  There is no "wiggle room."

Instead of saying that, though, I just leapt to the elemental burying the troll- at, I must point out, no specified depth.  So again, my error is in not being explicit- I was envisioning the troll as being completely buried.

Note:  since being buried, Obryn has not responded, thus proving my point.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2010)

I guess it is hard to imagine how far an elemental could drag a troll. Actually it might suffocate first right? If it's solid earth and no air, even regen can't help with that. poor Obryn, you'd better watch out yourself Danny and Morrus, you begin Trolls and all, weem's coming for ya


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 30, 2010)

I, for one, welcome our weem overlord.


----------



## weem (May 30, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I, for one, welcome our weem overlord.




Quoted


----------



## john112364 (May 31, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I, for one, welcome our weem overlord.




All hail the Overlord weem!


----------



## john112364 (May 31, 2010)

Starfox said:


> Congrats to Obrun for getting to level 10... But is becoming a Troll really a promotion? Maybe that particular level title/monster should change?





Hey does this mean we can report him for _trolling_ every time he posts?

 Bwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2010)

john112364 said:


> Hey does this mean we can report him for _trolling_ every time he posts?
> 
> Bwa-ha-ha-ha!



Sure, but do you really want to find out how an earth elemental would get its revenge on a kobold?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 31, 2010)

Same as everything else- they stick 'em where the sun don't shine.

Ever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 31, 2010)

john112364 said:


> Hey does this mean we can report him for _trolling_ every time he posts?
> 
> Bwa-ha-ha-ha!




Don't do that- you'll start a flamewar.

Trolls don't like flamewars.


----------



## Obryn (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, thank goodness.  You'd be surprised at how useful turning into a cloud of mist can be.  Now as long as nobody stakes me while I'm sleeping, and I don't get too close to Italian restaurants, I can be done with this buried-under-earth stuff.

-O


----------



## john112364 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Sure, but do you really want to find out how an earth elemental would get its revenge on a kobold?




Ouch! That would be messy (and icky!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2010)

Obryn said:


> Well, thank goodness.  You'd be surprised at how useful turning into a cloud of mist can be.  Now as long as nobody stakes me while I'm sleeping, and I don't get too close to Italian restaurants, I can be done with this buried-under-earth stuff.
> 
> -O




You suck.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 7, 2010)

I just noticed I'm a Githyanki. A Gith-yankee!? This offends my good ol' Southern boy sensibilities! I need to earn xp to bump me out of this culturally embarrassing rank. Where's the nearest dire rat nest?



Bullgrit


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 8, 2010)

I just became undead...I had a Vampire Weekend!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe soon you can sparkle...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 8, 2010)

_Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!_

I'm a...a...a _Blackula!_


----------



## john112364 (Jun 9, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Maybe soon you can sparkle...




AAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Take it away. The light it burns. 






Put a real vampire pic up here!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 9, 2010)

john112364 said:


> Put a real vampire pic up here!




Sure!  Here ya go:


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 9, 2010)

morrus said:


> sure!  Here ya go:




Hey, I capitalised these, adn ENWorld made them into normal typing!

Let's try that again:

AH! HA! HA!


----------



## doctorhook (Jun 27, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Perhaps _*Obryn*_: would care to come here and share his feelings about it with us?



Sorry for the necrothreadjack, but how do I tag someone's name in a post, like you've done?


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a mention tag, but it seems like it's currently non-functional -- see here.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 1, 2010)

On other RPG message board sites, I've managed to be called a troll after only one post...

At least at EN World you have to earn it.


----------

